# The Duke of Lancaster (Mostyn Fun Ship) 2009



## ashless (Jan 4, 2009)

There is more history to be found on Google, here and on 28DL. Crashmatt, The_Revolution, Kaputnik and myself went to see what we could see.



























Aspirat primo Fortuna labori


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 4, 2009)

Unusual explore. I like the ship in the display cabinet. Cool find.


----------



## zimbob (Jan 4, 2009)

Cracking stuff :thumb:

Your first effort too  Well done for braving the Pikeys!!!!


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 5, 2009)

Great stuff 

i went to have a peek at "the Duke" over the weekend


----------



## thompski (Jan 5, 2009)

I like shots 2 and 4 there, nice use of torch lighting


----------



## DogRecon (Jan 5, 2009)

A real shame she's ended up like this. Been like it since '79. Great pics.
Here's one from her glory days


----------



## The_Revolution (Jan 5, 2009)

Sailed straight out of hell this ship.....:evil:






And as I can't decide which shot I like best have a slightly differently lit shot


----------



## crashmatt (Jan 5, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Sailed straight out of hell this ship.....:evil:



I think you'll find it's sailed into hell!


----------



## Gibbo (Jan 5, 2009)

Best internals yet, great work fellas!


----------



## crashmatt (Jan 5, 2009)

Gibbo said:


> Best internals yet, great work fellas!



I'll post some later, but I don't think I'll be going back to get any more!


----------



## crashmatt (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not going to say anything much about the actual explore here, some of you will already know why, others will find out in time. All I'll say is that if you're thinking of going, drop me a pm first.


----------



## Winchester (Jan 5, 2009)

Aye, I can see why you wouldn't want to say anything, sounded like a pretty hellish experience when it was time to leave!


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 6, 2009)

Great pics guys ...Looks like you had fun


----------



## lost (Jan 6, 2009)

Considering how decrepit it looks, it's really tidy on the inside!
Amazing stuff.


----------



## crashmatt (Jan 6, 2009)

lost said:


> Considering how decrepit it looks, it's really tidy on the inside!
> Amazing stuff.



It's pretty good in most places. There's some vandal damage - not done by us! Smashed windows and such like. There's ice on some of the interior corridors where the windows are broken. It wouldn't take a huge amount of work to tidy it up and make it nice on the inside, but I doubt it would ever me sea worthy again.

Was great fun, mostly.


----------



## Neosea (Jan 6, 2009)

Poor old girl. Cool photos, thanks.


----------



## nalski (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed, yeah, best internal shots I've seen too, well done.

Breaks my heart to see that Zaccaria Astro Wars machine just rotting away, not to mention the Asteroids and the Galaxian!  

One of my other hobbies is collecting and restoring arcade machines of that era. I still have Asteroids and Galaxian machines like the ones in the pics and also had the Astro Wars cab too but sold that a while ago.


----------



## jhluxton (Jan 7, 2009)

Many shipping enthusiasts have been craving pictures of the inside of this vessel .... amazing!


----------



## crashmatt (Jan 7, 2009)

jhluxton said:


> Many shipping enthusiasts have been craving pictures of the inside of this vessel .... amazing!



Cool. Glad to have been of service


----------



## ricasso (Jan 7, 2009)

Pint of Pledge and a packet of crisps please


----------



## spacepunk (Jan 8, 2009)

Wonderful explore.
Loved seeing those old arcade machines, takes me back to the '10p a go' days.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jan 8, 2009)

nalski said:


> Agreed, yeah, best internal shots I've seen too, well done.
> 
> Breaks my heart to see that Zaccaria Astro Wars machine just rotting away, not to mention the Asteroids and the Galaxian!
> 
> One of my other hobbies is collecting and restoring arcade machines of that era. I still have Asteroids and Galaxian machines like the ones in the pics and also had the Astro Wars cab too but sold that a while ago.




Ask the owner nicely; he might sell. He could spend the money on charisma lessons


----------



## infromthestorm (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice suprise this,i often pass the' Duke' when i want to avoid the A55,always assumed it was gutted inside,good explore


----------



## smileysal (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, excellent work guys, I love those red chairs in the lounge area, and the blue seats on the window sides of the ship. I haven't seen any of these pics before. I love seeing the model of her under the Sealink livery. I am so glad to see the inside of here, it looks in excellent condition internally. 

Excellent work and excellent pics guys, I love it.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 10, 2009)

This is great, I totally adore ships and anything maritime. Whats the deal with this, I heard that pikeys live on it, but also heard that some gangster dude owns it. Anyone know the real story?


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Great explore guys, Wish I had something like that near me!!


----------



## pacef8 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Mersey shipping news*

from there site, i,m not sure weather they view it as positive or negative

DUKE OF LANCASTER

It has come to the attention of Irish Sea Shipping that "Urban Explorers" have gained entry to the well known Irish Sea turbine steamer DUKE OF LANCASTER which has languished at Mostyn for almost 30 years. A number of interior on board photographs have appeared on the Derelict Places forum. They can be accessed by [Clicking Here]. You may find it necessary to register and log into the site to access the full thread and view all of the pictures.


http://www.merseyshipping.co.uk/her...keoflancaster170807/dukeoflancaster170707.htm

watching us watching you !!!hi


----------



## lanny (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like they have a reasonable amount of appreciation for what we all do , If more people viewed exploring like this the world would surely be a better place .


----------



## ashless (Jan 11, 2009)

lanny said:


> If more people viewed exploring like this the world would surely be a better place .



I'll second that!


----------



## jhluxton (Jan 11, 2009)

lanny said:


> Sounds like they have a reasonable amount of appreciation for what we all do , If more people viewed exploring like this the world would surely be a better place .



Ship enthusiasts do appreciate what you do - but have to play things carefully ;-))


----------



## The_Revolution (Jan 12, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> but also heard that some gangster dude owns it.



Irish Sea Shipping aren't the only ones watching. 

Officially it's been used for storage by a local market trader.


----------



## luckystar (Jan 12, 2009)

Crashmatt, you said to drop you a pm first!!. I would like to regarding the DOL, but how?
Could be to the benafit of you, and a few others.


----------



## crashmatt (Jan 12, 2009)

luckystar said:


> Crashmatt, you said to drop you a pm first!!. I would like to regarding the DOL, but how?
> Could be to the benafit of you, and a few others.



As a new member you can't, but you can email me on [email protected]


----------



## The_Revolution (Jan 12, 2009)

luckystar said:


> Crashmatt, you said to drop you a pm first!!. I would like to regarding the DOL, but how?
> Could be to the benafit of you, and a few others.



You'll have to contribute more before you can use PMs.

Nevermind ^^


----------



## DerbyPete (Jan 18, 2009)

*Duke of Lancaster*

I have been interested in the DOL since I was a kid, for you to take photos of the inside of the ship, brilliant!

I have ventured close to the ship on many a time and taken a few pics. I do feel that there is a constant watch even on the grass verge.

Btw, I am brand new to this site, so be nice eh lol.


----------



## ashless (Jan 18, 2009)

DerbyPete said:


> I have been interested in the DOL since I was a kid, for you to take photos of the inside of the ship, brilliant!



All good fun it was.....anywho welcome to the site


----------



## Rhysey (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new to this site, and I'm sooo pleasantly surprised to see there are people as fascinated by things like this ship as much as I have been. I was raised not far from Mostyn in North Wales and remember seeing the ship next to the Solitaire market when I was a kid (my mum worked at KnitMesh in Greenfield not far from it) and we always seemed to be at Abakhan (the textile outlet nearby).

Great to see some photos of inside the ship. I've always been a bit of a maritime geek but I had no idea that the ship was actually so well preserved inside. Thanks for giving some sneak shots of what most of us will never see. I did go down to the Solitaire market a few months ago when I was back home visiting and wondered how close I could actually get to the Duke, but reading between the lines it's probably as well I didn't get too near to it!! Great to see I'm not the only one who was amazed everytime I drove past it and wondered how such a beautiful vessel could be left to rot there.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome to the site, Rhysey, the ship explore was great, but i don't think we'll be paying a return visit.
interesting that you're familiar with that area, i visited a chimney of some sort, on the opposite side of the main road to abakhan fabrics which you mentioned, and nobodygirl and me had a look round it, but haven't been able to find out anything of it's history.
it is pretty overgrown, and there is a short underground tunnel next to it which i managed to crawl into. all i can think of is that it was maybe a smelting kiln for copper or lead back in the 1800's, there was a year date in the bricks near the top of the chimney, but i can't find the pics i took at the time to see what it was,
know anything about it? it's close to the junction directly opposite the fabrics building, which is a nice old mill building itself, by the look of it.


----------



## nursepayne (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow is all I can say!!Totally speechless, amazing given how high it is you managed to get in here.


----------



## sallybear (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi (first post here so be gentle with me).

I was brought to this forum from your pictures of The Duke of Lancaster ship. I used to go here for a treat when I was a kid, my mum took us, we ate at some place onboard and I have great memories of having loads of fun there.

The pictures are amazing. Thank you so much for visiting. Do you have any more pics at all??

I am a total junkie of looking at pictures of abandoned derelict places, have been for years.

Only places I've managed to get to is Liverpool's Albert Docks before the facelift, and an old hotel called The Xenia Hotel on the Greek island of Skiathos.

I'd love to explore some places, feel maybe I'm getting a little old now though, each way thanks for the pics, made my day

SB x


----------



## ashless (Feb 9, 2009)

Well welcome to the site! 

















Here's a few more for you....you're by no means too old kiddo, show us what'cha got, we're a friendly bunch!


----------



## sallybear (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks 

Well photos from Albert Dock, well I wouldnt know where to find them, but now Ive found somewhere where people actually have an interest I will try dig them out. My dad used to take me to take pics when I was a kid and we would develop them at home, they are definately around somewhere, as for photo's of Xenia, well no one again has ever shown an interest so I dont know where they are, but there are a few on here already!

Some of my family actually live on Skiathos, so no doubt I will be there once again this summer for a few weeks so I will take some shots when the light is just right and show you.


I have a couple of pics of a boat near me called the Sarsia, she is half sunk in the docks and has been there for absolutely years, the whole area is amazing, really easy to get around and great for pics. I love anything to do with being near the water and especially old sunken boats or other things in the water.

Sorry If Im straying a bit off topic here, im new so dont slap me yet ok??


----------



## DerbyPete (Feb 10, 2009)

Eh up.. The Sarsia.. I lived near there too.. The black tower with the clockface some explorers did that too.

I have now moved 100 miles away..

I am a great fan of the Duke of Lancaster, and only saw thw Sarsia when it was on its way down.

But, which one is best? Theres only one way to find out... F...

Nah.. Duke of Lancaster


----------



## crashmatt (Feb 10, 2009)

ashless said:


> Taken from the Book of Crashmatt 3:43 "Shall I try it? I predict however an epic fail"



You know, I'd forgotten that one 

I was wrong though, eh.


----------



## DerbyPete (Feb 10, 2009)

Crashmatt .. I sent you an email the other week regarding Duke of Lancaster.. Did you get it?


----------



## ashless (Feb 10, 2009)

crashmatt said:


> I was wrong though, eh.



Indeed you were, he who dares and all that jazz!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 10, 2009)

An awesome looking ship. Love the old British Rail logo 

Nice night light captures,

Cheers chaps,

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## V70 (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent explore, I love it!!!!

I remember there was previous explore(s) but no internal photos. It's actually pretty amazing that the interior seems to be fairly untouched.... like a time warp!!

It's good to read the Mersey Shipping site too, positive words for urban explorers..... someone with sense at last!

Great work


----------



## crashmatt (Feb 11, 2009)

DerbyPete said:


> Crashmatt .. I sent you an email the other week regarding Duke of Lancaster.. Did you get it?



I did. I could have sworn I replied, there were quite a few, I must have missed replying. Bear with me and I'll do it a bit later today.


----------



## Kaputnik (Feb 11, 2009)

Just a few from me, as most were way too blurred or too dark....





the wonderful ship model.


A couple of signs in the passenger seating area,











Instructions on the museum piece horizontal type Space Invaders game, haven't seen one of these since the 80's!


----------



## djrich (Feb 12, 2009)

Love the old arcade machines especially the Harlem Globetrotters pinball.
I'm an ex-arcade machine engineer and a huge pinball fan. Nice one.


----------



## seddostar (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd love to see a picture of the wheelhouse and bridge area, with the wheel and telegraphs etc, but nobody seems to be able to get up there.


----------



## Luke09 (Feb 18, 2009)

Can someone PM with the details of what happened when exploring this ship?
Great pictures, have spent the past 2 hours looking at all the places people have visited on this site  Keep up the good work!


----------



## The_Revolution (Feb 18, 2009)

Luke09 said:


> Can someone PM with the details of what happened when exploring this ship!



Nothing good happened. That's all there is to it. Sorry to appear unfriendly.

Speaking possibly out of turn here (and on behalf of my fellow explorers) but I think we'd rather not answer any questions about this place unless we know who we're talking to.


----------



## crashmatt (Feb 18, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Nothing good happened. That's all there is to it. Sorry to appear unfriendly.
> 
> Speaking possibly out of turn here (and on behalf of my fellow explorers) but I think we'd rather not answer any questions about this place unless we know who we're talking to.



Exactly my thoughts. People we know are aware of what happened, others may find out in time.


----------



## Luke09 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I suppose you're still alive, that's all that matters


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 18, 2009)

good to see more people gettin on board


----------



## luckystar (Feb 18, 2009)

Check out thedukeoflancaster.net web site at some point in the next few months or so. It will be updated, can't say exactley when but you may find it intresting.


----------



## DerbyPete (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahh.. a fellow dukeoflancaster.net member.. 

Are we going to have another meeting or was that meeting a one off.

Unfort I could not make the last one due to work commitments.

We need to move forward before its too late.


----------



## luckystar (Feb 22, 2009)

DerbyPete said:


> Ahh.. a fellow dukeoflancaster.net member..
> 
> Are we going to have another meeting or was that meeting a one off.
> 
> ...



Get in touch then Pete.


----------



## irvine6 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi

Just joined up to this site as someone recommended it to me

Great pics inside would love to see it for real inside. Got some nice shots of outside at the weekend myself.

I also am facinated with derelict places and how things were left etc.. so i will be looking through a few more posts 

Thanks again


----------



## paul.nikki (Feb 25, 2009)

hi

So good to see pics from inside the ship. 

Nikki


----------



## MarkM (Mar 7, 2009)

With parents living in Prestatyn, I have seen the Duke from outside since I was tiny and I have always been desperate to know what is on board!!....these pictures have been amazing to see!!!! Thanks so much for such a great collection of pics!!!!! Amazing that its all in quite good condition!!!


----------



## ashless (Mar 8, 2009)

No worries!


----------



## Grumpy (Mar 8, 2009)

MarkM said:


> With parents living in Prestatyn, I have seen the Duke from outside since I was tiny and I have always been desperate to know what is on board!!....these pictures have been amazing to see!!!! Thanks so much for such a great collection of pics!!!!! Amazing that its all in quite good condition!!!




It really is a shame that interested people can't visit it. You only need to check the number of views on this topic to see the interest. I have heard even some ex crew or relatives of them are still around and interested. Some people have a genuine interest in the ship and would love to visit on an official basis. I assume all the usual H & S issues would be a problem but I am sure it could be overcome.


----------



## Dropkick Joe (Mar 8, 2009)

Used to go past this semi-regularly on the train on my way to and from uni in Bangor. Always been incredibly curious as to what it was like inside. Thanks for showing me!


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 9, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> It really is a shame that interested people can't visit it.



You can always ask the owners if you wish to visit. Obviously most of the explorers on here don't ask.


----------



## luckystar (Mar 10, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> You can always ask the owners if you wish to visit. Obviously most of the explorers on here don't ask.



Asking the owners permission would be the polite thing to do. A compleate waste of f***ing time like, but very polite!


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 14, 2009)

aaahhh the holy grail lol
you guys have raised the bar once again!
seriously impressive,you must have had the biggest grins ever


----------



## Grumpy (Mar 26, 2009)

luckystar said:


> Asking the owners permission would be the polite thing to do. A compleate waste of f***ing time like, but very polite!



Yep! Thats why this hobby and this site exists I suppose!


----------



## walnut (Mar 26, 2009)

Incredible pics.
The biggest time capsule ever, like the set of ghost ship.
Maybe if its left alone eventually the ship will become of interest to museums.

Go on what happened when you tried to leave? caught by the fuzz? tortured by some pikeys?

If I was 20yrs younger I'd have a go at hot wiring the bugger.


----------



## DerbyPete (May 14, 2009)

You might find this interesting.

As a member of DOL Appreciation Society.. The website has undergone some changes..

http://www.dukeoflancaster.net/index.htm


----------



## The_Revolution (May 15, 2009)

It's looking good but I want to read the "Time to set the record straight" story.


----------



## sheep21 (May 15, 2009)

excellent explore, what a time capsule you have there! Sorry to hear it wasn't quite as good coming orf... 

Its a pity that she has been left to rust away slowly...


----------



## mal33bb (Jun 11, 2009)

*Duke of Lancaster Updated website*

[email protected] <[email protected]> 
This Website has been Updated and now has New Photos of the Duke .


----------



## Gibbo (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been getting the email updates about this site. To me it seems to be turning into an outlet to whinge about Flintshire Council.

The recently uploaded pics are good though.


----------



## jhluxton (Jun 13, 2009)

Perhaps there may be good reasons to whinge about Flintshire County Council?

A number of councils in the UK are not exactly "heritage ship friendly".

No one really knows the truth about the Duke of Lancaster and hopefully the web site may dispell some of the myths, rumours and possibly wild speculation that has appeared over the years.

john


----------



## skittles (Jun 14, 2009)

I vaguely remember visiting this ship when it was open, around 1981 I think. Had to park your car and walk some distance, but if I remember right you had to pay a high entrance fee because I can not recall going on board!

Fab pics 

Obviously I do not know what happened to you but sorry it did and also well done

Edited to add

It just makes you think if there is anything else on that ship!

I mean the company have no plans for it and yet it is so well protected.

Been watching to much TV I guess!


----------



## ashless (Jun 15, 2009)

skittles said:


> Fab pics It just makes you think if there is anything else on that ship!
> I mean the company have no plans for it and yet it is so well protected.
> Been watching to much TV I guess!



Thanks mate, it's still being used for storing clothes and general....well stuff!


----------



## skittles (Jun 16, 2009)

ashless said:


> Thanks mate, it's still being used for storing clothes and general....well stuff!




Out of interest did you see any clothing. Because it is a very odd place to have a warehouse, especially for clothing which need to get to shops ASAP

If I recall you can not get a vehicle near the ship and looking at satellite maps this is still true

Also no expert on ships but aren't supplies usually craned on board although in this case being a ferry it would have things driven on board, I presume from the rear. however even if there was a road it would not be possible to get stuff on the ship that way because of the way the ship is positioned. 

Also where do the so called security live - because if they are supplying security servicesare they not supposed to be registered these days?

Stlil watching way to much TV


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 16, 2009)

skittles said:


> Stlil watching way to much TV



Not sure why you are asking us those questions.

Lets just say all we know is that there is a regular market next to the ship which I believe the owner runs. No comment on the security; we don't discuss that here.


----------



## skittles (Jun 16, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Not sure why you are asking us those questions.
> 
> Lets just say all we know is that there is a regular market next to the ship which I believe the owner runs. No comment on the security; we don't discuss that here.



Not asking just wondering. Did not realize there was a market, last time I was around that ship their was nothing there


----------



## Gibbo (Jun 16, 2009)

jhluxton said:


> No one really knows the truth about the Duke of Lancaster and hopefully the web site may dispell some of the myths, rumours and possibly wild speculation that has appeared over the years.
> 
> john



Lets see some actual information then, rather than the cryptic messages which have been appearing since the site was first created.

And will there be any mention of the current "security" who like to threaten anyone found nearby (even on the public footpaths) with beatings and the taking of their camera equipment? 

Like Skittles I'd like to know a bit more about the people who are currently involved with it and why they feel they're above the law.


----------



## james.s (Jun 16, 2009)

I know what happened, and I am not going to say anything. Let's just say the guys had a bad experience and you wouldn't really want to discuss it either if you had been in their position. Stop bothering the poor blokes. What IS important is the public part of the expore, what you see here, NOT the private, personal experience, if no one wants to discuss it, so be it.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 16, 2009)

Gibbo said:


> Like Skittles I'd like to know a bit more about the people who are currently involved with it and why they feel they're above the law.



The Duke of Lancaster Appreciation Society are free to deal with whoever they wish; no matter what people like us think of the owners. Given the nature of the relationship with the owner I doubt you’ll get the answers you want.

Skittles questions were leading; although I suspect he has similar thoughts to myself. I know what I think of the owners and what they use the boat for and would say so face to face with someone I knew. However discussing such matters on this forum with strangers is a different matter.

Gibbo - you are quite correct about the security; however I wouldn't say they are above the law. The law are well aware of them; I know this first hand from an arresting officer....

So can we please leave this thread for further discussion of the future of the ship only.


----------

